

Show HN: Experimental Mac app for reading HN - albertogh

Yesterday I decided I wanted to experiment with different ways of reading HN. After considering a few options, I settled on a Mac app and spent a couple of hours planning/sketching on paper.<p>This morning I fired up Xcode and spent 4 hours hacking away and I must say I'm liking how it's looking. Since the project is in its very early stages, I though that it could be a very good time to get some feedback.<p>I've posted a few screenshots at http://imgur.com/a/rCbVN and uploaded a binary at http://abra.rm-fr.net/~fiam/HackerNews.zip<p>If you have some free time, give a try and let me know what you think about. I'll really appreciate that.
======
vgrichina
Would be cool if it can show comments page in a split view below article.

Maybe it is already possible but not visible in screenshots?

~~~
albertogh
There's currently a segmented control in the top left of the article to switch
between article an comments, but your suggestion sounds interesting.

------
c_t_montgomery
I'm very impressed thus far. One thing - its a bit slow for me (loading in a
post and starting up in general). However, that may just be my internet
connection.

I would love to help with this in any way possible. Let me know (email is in
profile).

------
wh-uws
would like to give it a shot but it won't run on 10.6.8 and I only have a work
mac im not sure I can upgrade to test on

~~~
albertogh
I'm using view based tableviews, which are only available in 10.7. Thanks for
trying though :-)

------
albertogh
Clickable links: <http://imgur.com/a/rCbVN> <http://abra.rm-
fr.net/~fiam/HackerNews.zip>

